# Applet, welche möglichkeiten nach draussen zu schreiben ?



## mcnanuk (14. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein fertiges Applet, welches Signiert ist und läuft, leider kann es ja nicht in Files ausserhal, oder innerhalb des rars speichern.

Wie bekomme ich das möglichst einfach hin? Die Daten die geschrieben werden sollen, sind nicht besonders sensibel, aber sie sollten auf dem Netzlaufwek verfügbar sein, da das Tool ein Antragstool ist. Also User logt sich ein beantrangt etwas. Ergebnis wird in Jtable angezeigt. Später kommt ein admin und muss auch sehen was beantragt wurde.

Ich habe mir überlegt, dass ich das via Access regeln könnte, aber da habe ich doch das selbe Problem mit dem Zugriff oder ? Eine richtige datenbank steht mir leider nicht zur Verfügung.

Hat für mich da jemand nen tipp, oder ne Anregung ?

Grüße 
mcnanuk


----------



## Wildcard (14. Aug 2007)

Welches rar und warum solltest du keine Dateien anlegen dürfen?


----------



## mcnanuk (14. Aug 2007)

ich meine *.jar


----------



## Wildcard (14. Aug 2007)

zweiter Teil der Frage?


----------



## mcnanuk (14. Aug 2007)

hmmm also wenn ich das recht verstanden habe kann ich doch keine dateien speichern auf dem laufwerk aus einem Applet heraus ? oder ? 

Präziser gefragt, wie schreibe ich einen*.txt datei aus einem Applet. 
Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Aug 2007)

Wenn ein Applet signiert wurde darf es alles was eine normale Applikation auch kann.


----------

